
The web developer making millions selling jQuery image slider plugins - maxencecornet
http://juststartworking.com/the-web-developer-making-millions-with-jquery-image-slider/
======
beamatronic
It fascinates me that there are million dollar marketplaces that many people
would never be aware of.

~~~
maxencecornet
It depends on your location too.

I mean, Blablacar (not a marketplace though) is huge, especially in Europe,
but it doesn't even exist in the United states !

